# XO Luxury Wheels 2019 Comeback!



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*XO Luxury Wheels Collection*

Started out as a smaller brand, XO Luxury makes its comeback after joining with TSW Group.
Designed in-house by teams in California and Florida, XO Luxury wheels are the result of vigorous R&D to ensure premium quality in design, style, and craftsmanship. 
For the 2019 year, they start off with some new and unique designs to offer the aftermarket wheel industry.

*XO Luxury Auckland* *Rotary Forged
Brushed Gunmetal | Matte Black
19X8.5 | 19X9.5 | 19X11
20X9 | 20X10.5 | 20X11
22X9 | 22X9.5 | 22X10.5 | 22X11

















*XO Luxury Cairo* *Rotary Forged
Carbon Graphite | Brushed Bronze
19X8.5 | 19X9.5 | 19X11
20X9 | 20X9.5 | 20X10 | 20X10.5 | 20X11
21X9 | 21X9.5 | 21X10.5 | 21X11

















*XO Luxury Florence*
Matte Brushed Gunmetal w/ Stainless Steel Lip
20X9 | 20X10.5
22X9 | 22X10.5










*XO Luxury Helsinki*
Matte Black | Dark Brushed Bronze
19X8.5 | 19X10
20X9 | 20X10.5
22X9 | 22X10.5

















*XO Luxury London*
Matte Black | Candy Red | Brushed Silver
19X8.5 | 19X10
20X9 | 20X10.5
22X9 | 22X10.5
























*XO Luxury Moscow* *Rotary Forged
Brushed Silver | Brushed Gunmetal
19X8.5 | 19X9.5 | 19X11
20X9 | 20X10.5 | 20X11
22X9 | 22X9.5 | 22X10.5 | 22X11

















*XO Luxury Phoenix* *Rotary Forged
Brushed Gunmetal | Double Black
19X8.5 | 19X9.5 | 19X11
20X9 | 20X9.5 | 20X10 | 20X10.5 | 20X11
22X9 | 22X9.5 | 22X10.5 | 22X11

















*XO Luxury Vegas*
Brushed Gunmetal | Brushed Silver
19X8.5 | 19X10
20X9 | 20X10.5
21X9 | 21X10.5
24X9.5

















What do you guys think? Your favorite design?
Give us a call at *(562)275-8268* to order your set today!​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Kia Stinger GT fitted with the new XO Luxury Phoenix
Double Black finish (Matte Black with Gloss Black Face) in 20X9 and 20X10.5


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

2018 Ford Mustang GT on XO Luxury Cairo in the Bronze w/ Brushed Bronze face finish.


----------



## Tonyv814 (Dec 14, 2018)

Do you have a set of XO Luxury Cairo in the Bronze w/ Brushed Bronze face finish. for the Tesla model 3p in 20 inch?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

20X9 +32 and 20X10.5 +45 is in stock and ready to go.


----------



## Tonyv814 (Dec 14, 2018)

Can you send me a message on how much a set of 4 would be ?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Tonyv814 said:


> Can you send me a message on how much a set of 4 would be ?


Sure! Sending over a message!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Another new wheel design being released!
What do you guys think?

*XO Luxury Madrid* *Rotary Forged
Matte Black w/ Brushed Tinted Face | Hyper Silver w/ Brushed Face
19X8.5 | 19X9.5 | 19X11
20X9 | 20X10 | 20X11
22X9 | 22X10.5 | 22X11

 ​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Spring Deals starts today. *

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------

